# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Сводная таблица по тарифам провайдеров(интернет-карты)

## АВИАТОР

Для тех, кто пользуется DIAL-UPoм(соединение через телефонный модем).Самые выгодные временные тарифы провайдеров.
Сей списочек сделан давно, только недавно увидел тарифы "Деловой сети", поэтому, буду признателен всем изменениям и дополнениям в данной теме, так как отследить самые выгодные тарифы всех провайдеров сложно. ВЫХОДНЫЕ будут к выходным

----------


## АВИАТОР

Тут удобный бланк и др.   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

